# Capt. Hollis Forrester "East Matagorda"



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Yah we did have some pretty good winds the past few days, but that's ok it's been nice out here. The Reds have been thick under scattered birds and tight to the shorelines so we've been drifting up close and looking for mud boils and site casting. The Big Trout have been scattered across the flats and the top water bite has been fabulous at day break then we've been moving over to plastics such as Down South Lures. Drifting out in the deep water it's been hard to beat a Gulp under a midcoast rattle cork or live shrimp. When they've been laying off the rattle corks we'll go deeper with the plastics over scattered shell pads. Now is the time to catch the big girls so give me a shout, you'll love it out here. Thanks for reading the report and don't forget to take a kid fishing.
Capt. Hollis Forrester
979-236-3115
www.capthollisforrester.com


----------

